# Mobile Cube Average (J2ME)



## patrickjason91 (May 1, 2011)

Hi, good day, just wanna post something I have just made a week ago, the Mobile Cube Average, written in J2ME. It calculates session average. I think would run on most Java-capable mobile phones. I made it, firstly, I am starting to advance my programming studies through mobile application development, and what better thing to do is to program something I am very good at, which is about speedcubing. Also, I made it for me, and to others that are like me, who do session average away from their computers.

This mobile app is very simplistic. You just input your times, and then you get the average, in a CCT-like format. By now, its features are:
* WCA-Style Average of 5, Average of 12 and Mean of 3 formats of session averages.
* SS.HH and MM:SS.HH time input formats
* The string "DNF" input(for DNF solves)

So here is the link for my mobile app project and a link for the file:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/cubeaverage/

Hope you guys would support this  Thanks  I also want to hear any suggestions from you, bad or good, just to help this mobile app improve.


----------



## stoic (May 1, 2011)

Is there any way you could incorporate a timer into the app? Or did I misunderstand what it does?


----------



## patrickjason91 (May 1, 2011)

Well, i plan to incorporate..but by now, I can't  I am still trying to get some possible algorithms to use to make it a timer. As of now, it's just a mobile app to compute average, but not to time solves.


----------



## stoic (May 1, 2011)

Ok; that's a shame. I occasionally use the stopwatch on my HTC to time solves but it's pretty crappy and just gives me a general idea to about +/-1s.


----------



## jrmape (May 2, 2011)

nice good application. hahhaha


----------

